# 26th U.S. Indoor Champs



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey guys,
It looks like the last thread was taken down. Why? Come on guys, there is no thread on Hobby Talk for this race, let keep it going. As some of you know, this is the BIGGEST race that some of will attend. 

Jerry
*************
TEAM ShOrT BuS
MAXAMPS.COM


----------

